# That Henckels Knife Set at Costco



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There's a pretty nice set of knives at Costco. They're forged Henckels, made in Spain. It's ten knives including a nice paring knife, an 8" chef's knife, a Granton Edge Japanese cleaver. All of them have a traditional French shape. Light and slim without that heavy bolster. They're probably still OK for heavy work but you probably can't hack through drumsticks. They're $169.99. Not a bad price for ten forged knives. Great set for students.

I have no affiliation with Costco or Henckel.

Edit: Ah you can find it on costco.com. Type in henckels in the product search box on the top left corner.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

It's a nice set for us amateurs. They feel comfortable and fit into a decent size hand. They seem to keep their edge decent with light maintenance. 

Your right about not hacking thru a drumstick that well...but I bought a pair of Henckles boning shears for that 


Ahhh...the life of a frugal amateur  

take care,

dan


----------



## foodienews (Apr 25, 2005)

what other brands would be good for amateurs or for cooks that don't want to spend a bundle?


----------

